# Her Royal Highness Kelly of Remmington...



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

Finally...sorry it took so long had technical difficulties on the posters end. I took pics and i didn't realize i had my camera set to manual until i started looking at the pics and they were all way over exposed. Finally got a good one i think and had to have my son help with getting in on SM. My computer was on it's last leg so i got a new laptop and still trying to figure things out. Oh btw my son is the one that penned the name for Kelly.  :HistericalSmiley:

Without further adieu! Her Royal Highness Kelly of Remmington...


----------



## LuvMyBoys (Jan 2, 2012)

Stunningly Beautiful!

You gotta send this picture to Theresa!


----------



## MoonDog (Jun 6, 2011)

You are beautiful, My Queen.


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

Oh, i forgot that the next question will be posted tomorrow Thursday July 26 at 5 pm CST.


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

LuvMyBoys said:


> Stunningly Beautiful!
> 
> You gotta send this picture to Theresa!


Thank you Laura, i hope she did her grandaddy proud. I was planning on sending this pic to Theresa, i think she'll really like it. Kelly needs to work on her nose pigment, i think it's time for Miss Kelly to start sunbathing more. 



MoonDog said:


> You are beautiful, My Queen.


Thank you Robin.


----------



## elly (Sep 11, 2006)

Omg:wub::wub::wub:she is a beauty:wub::wub::wub:


----------



## revakb2 (Sep 8, 2006)

Just beautiful!


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

Oh Kelly, you certainly are a beautiful Royal Princess. You look so natural wearing a crown.


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

Kelly, you are a Royal Beauty!!!!Boy!! She is really cute!!!


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

Furbabies mom said:


> Kelly, you are a Royal Beauty!!!!Boy!! She is really cute!!!


Oh , how did you decide which one would wear the Tiara??


----------



## socalyte (Nov 15, 2010)

I think that HRH Kelly deserves to have her own crown permanently-- It looks amazing on her! She is so beautiful.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Talk about fit for a king...well, this is fit for a queen. :thumbsup:- that's the royal wave. Her majesty is the most beautiful in the kingdom for sure. :wub::wub:


----------



## zooeysmom (Aug 1, 2011)

Awww, so pretty! :wub:


----------



## lmillette (Apr 23, 2012)

What a gorgeous girl you are Kelly!!! Elegant just as royalty should be!! The queen sure does look all happy and smiley!!


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

mysugarbears said:


> Thank you Laura, i hope she did her grandaddy proud. I was planning on sending this pic to Theresa, i think she'll really like it*. Kelly needs to work on her nose pigment, i think it's time for Miss Kelly to start sunbathing more. *
> 
> 
> Thank you Robin.


I have to laugh, because I think Kelly looks very much like MiMi. I always tell MiMi to get some sun. I am an awful, awful person, because her light nose bothers me. So, Debbie, we can sit in a box together as two bad mommies who find fault with their gorgeous daughters. :blush::HistericalSmiley:


----------



## Summergirl73 (Sep 18, 2011)

Oh I want her hair instead of my real *cough* blonde mess of a hairdo... lol! She is just beautiful  .


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Princess Kelly, your serene Highness, you are one beautiful little girl.  Love the tiara on you -- it's so appropriate.


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

ahhhhhhh :wub: That tiara was made for Kelly! It is perfect on her!:aktion033:

She sure is a beauty :wub::wub:


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

Wow, she is gorgeous. Its always good to have royalty for relations. :HistericalSmiley:
Hail to Queen Kelly!! :celebrate - firewor


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

elly said:


> Omg:wub::wub::wub:she is a eauty:wub::wub::wub:


Awww, thank you Cathy




revakb2 said:


> Just beautiful!


Thank you Reva



Sylie said:


> Oh Kelly, you certainly are a beautiful Royal Princess. You look so natural wearing a crown.


She is quite the diva!




Furbabies mom said:


> Kelly, you are a Royal Beauty!!!!Boy!! She is really cute!!!


Thank you Deborah



Furbabies mom said:


> Oh , how did you decide which one would wear the Tiara??


Well the others were staining quite badly from allergies including their beards, so i cut the hair on their faces really short to grow back out without stains. Kelly is the only one that got to keep her beard.


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

socalyte said:


> I think that HRH Kelly deserves to have her own crown permanently-- It looks amazing on her! She is so beautiful.


Thank you Jackie, i don't think Kelly will be getting a permanent crown anytime soon, she's quite the diva! 



Snowbody said:


> Talk about fit for a king...well, this is fit for a queen. :thumbsup:- that's the royal wave. Her majesty is the most beautiful in the kingdom for sure. :wub::wub:


Oh Lord, Kelly's head is getting so big with all of these wonderful compliments, now she's going to be impossible to live with now! :HistericalSmiley:



zooeysmom said:


> Awww, so pretty! :wub:


Thank you. 



lmillette said:


> What a gorgeous girl you are Kelly!!! Elegant just as royalty should be!! The queen sure does look all happy and smiley!!


Thank you Lindsay, she is becoming quite demanding now. :HistericalSmiley:



Sylie said:


> I have to laugh, because I think Kelly looks very much like MiMi. I always tell MiMi to get some sun. I am an awful, awful person, because her light nose bothers me. So, Debbie, we can sit in a box together as two bad mommies who find fault with their gorgeous daughters. :blush::HistericalSmiley:


Isn't that the truth, i feel very blessed to have gotten the oppurtunity to get Kelly but she came to me with a beautiful black nose. I haven't had her a year and it's turned and she's only 2 years old but she's gorgeous regardless of the color of her nose. We're very lucky to have such beautiful healthy girls and that's what matters most. 



Summergirl73 said:


> Oh I want her hair instead of my real *cough* blonde mess of a hairdo... lol! She is just beautiful  .


If and when she gets a haircut i'll make you a Kelly hair wig but hopefully that won't be anytime soon. :HistericalSmiley: Thank you for the nice compliment. 



Lacie's Mom said:


> Princess Kelly, your serene Highness, you are one beautiful little girl.  Love the tiara on you -- it's so appropriate.


Thank you Lynn, the tiara is quite appropiate considering how much of a diva she is. 



The A Team said:


> ahhhhhhh :wub: That tiara was made for Kelly! It is perfect on her!:aktion033:
> 
> She sure is a beauty :wub::wub:


Thank you Pat. 



SammieMom said:


> Wow, she is gorgeous. Its always good to have royalty for relations. :HistericalSmiley:
> Hail to Queen Kelly!! :celebrate - firewor


 
Your too funny Kandis! Now she thinks she the Queen with all of the compliments and she's getting quite impossible to live with! You might be getting a little visitor soon if she becomes unbearable! :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## TLR (Nov 13, 2011)

Debbie, that is a beautiful shot of Kelly the queen!!! She looks very royal!!!


----------



## Tanner's Mom (May 27, 2005)

Pretty little girl.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

She is lovin' it!


----------



## Madison's Mom (Dec 26, 2007)

Lovely !!


----------



## fleurdelys (Apr 13, 2010)

She is gorgeous:wub:


----------



## lovemyfluffs (Mar 10, 2012)

What a adorable little Princess.


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

soooo cute!!!!


----------



## cynthia's (Dec 30, 2011)

Very gorgeous! And what a beautiful coat!


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

:wub:She looks absolutely STUNNING!!! :wub:


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

Your too funny Kandis! Now she thinks she the Queen with all of the compliments and she's getting quite impossible to live with! You might be getting a little visitor soon if she becomes unbearable! :HistericalSmiley:[/QUOTE]

Miss Princess Penny and (the honorary Prince Sammie) say "send Queen Kelly over Mommy" arty: ...........me with 3, not so much. :smrofl:


----------



## hoaloha (Jan 27, 2012)

Perfect little facial expression with the crown!!!! sO cute!


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

what a little beauty!


----------



## mfa (Oct 5, 2009)

Kelly looks beautiful!!:wub:


----------

